# Selector de tensión con 16F84A



## Meta (Nov 20, 2008)

Hola:

mmmmmmmmmmmm, mirando un vídeo de youtube, me gustó como controlaba las tensiones con un microcontrolador. Lo del LCD me defiendo y solo visualiza.

Veo que usa transistores para conmutar, deja ver si encuentro diseños en cambio si encuentran algo me lo dicen. Me interesa hacerlo pero con 5v, 9, 12, 15 y 24.

YouTube - 16F84A: Digital Voltage Selector with LCD

Saludo.


----------



## ELIUSM (Nov 20, 2008)

Ah si, pero olvídate de eso. Lo único interesante que hace con el PIC es "cambiar el canal", y con unos transistores tan chicos con suerte te harás una fuente de 100mA por cada uno de esos voltajes.

Es mejor que te consigas una fuente de 12, 9 y 5 bien potente para tus proyectos, y selecciones el voltaje controlando relés... o transistores de potencia por último.

No es para desanimarte,

Saludos.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola Meta, no es tan descabellada tu idea. En el video no se observa, pero usando la lógica están manipulando las resistencia que van conectadas de GND a Vadj de un LM317. Por lo tanto con 5 transistores y cinco diferentes resistencias puedes obtener los 5 diferentes voltajes que necesitas. Solo un detalle que estás limitado a la corriente del LM317 que no pasa de 1Amp.
Estoy tratando de investigar si es posible utilizar un LM723 que con ayuda de un transistor de potencia se puede alcanzar aún mas corriente.
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Nov 22, 2008)

Tenía intención de usar un regulador 7824. Debería aguantar al menos 1.5A para arriba con algún IC que lo aguante. 1A es poco. Un transistor 2N3055 (NPN) del TO-90 lo aguanta mucho como interruptor.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 22, 2008)

Este es el esquemático de la fuente variable por potenciómetro que comenté. El integrado es un LM723, hasta donde se bastante comercial.
Ahora bien, si quitamos el potenciómetro y lo remplazamos por una resistencia fija y la R5 de 1K la modificamos por 5 diferentes seleccionadas por transistores, en teoría debería variar de igual forma el voltaje a la salida.
El integrado soporta hasta 36V a la entrada y la corriente solo está limitada por el transistor de potencia que en este caso es de aprox 5Amp con un buen disipador.
Si te convence Meta avísame para que pongamos en marcha esto que igual a mi me interesaría poder armar.
Por cierto, tal vez se puedan meter potenciómetros digitales...mmm o ya sería mucho...
Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 22, 2008)

Esta es otra opción dejando fijo R1 y modificando R2. Nunca he probado esta configuración, pero se ve sencilla
Igual el PDF te da las fórmulas para calcular los valores de R1 y R2 para el voltaje de salida.
Se las dejo igual para comparar.
Saludos
(EDIT)
Haciendo algunos cálculos he logrado sacar los valores de las resistencias para seleccionar el voltaje
Dejando Fija R1 = 10K para:
R2 = 27K Vo= 5.21
R2 = 33K Vo= 9.31
R2 = 12K Vo= 13.10
R2 = 8.2K Vo= 15.86
R2 = 3.9K Vo= 25.48
Claro que están a valores comerciales, si queremos algo más exacto tendríamos que poner varias en serie-paralelo o un preset para conseguir el voltaje adecuado


----------



## Meta (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola:

Me sonaba mucho el LM723 que desalmé la fuente que hice hace tiempo en un curso de electrónica en el cual todavía uso.

Este es el circuito.






puedes mirar su esquema eléctrico abajo de este pdf.
http://www.quasarelectronics.com/kit-files/smart-kit/1007.pdf

Cuando tengas perras compraré los componentes pero antes no se que diseño hacer. Por cierto, a parte de alimentación fija. ¿Se puede hacer también variable y mostrarlo en el LCD?

Tengo dos fuentes alimentación, una analógica y otra digital que hice en cursos de electrónica que actualmente me funcionan. Si hago un tercero lo haré así.

YouTube - PIC 16F84A Barra de LED


Un cordial saludo y gracias por poner las fórmulas.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 22, 2008)

El diagrama que pones es un tanto parecido al que postee primero, pero no se porque me convence más el tuyo...
Ahora bien, se puede hacer variable digitalmente para ello se puede utilizar potenciómetros digitales y como el voltaje de referencia que usa el LM723 es de 7.15 en promedio no debe haber algún problema. La Microchip tiene varios modelos de Potenciómetros, como los MCP41010,41050 y 41100 que son de 10K, 50K y 100K respectivamente.
Igual se puede implementar un multímetro con el mismo PIC para visualizar el voltaje a la salida...
MMM se está poniendo interesante esto, ojalá no se vuelva muy complicado jajaja.
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Nov 22, 2008)

No sabía que www.Microchip.com vendiera esas cosas.

MCP41050

Voy a buscar ejemplos por internet de esos integrados. Eso si, el selector que tenga la opción con dos pulsador marcha adelante y atrás. O cada botón una tensión. Ya veré como haré el diseño al final.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 22, 2008)

ELIUSM dijo:
			
		

> Lo único que hace con el PIC es "cambiar el canal".



Efectivamente, Meta, se ve que sólo cambia el canal y que cada canal puede tener el voltaje que uno quiera. Es como si fuera un truco porque solo multiplexa.

Si cada canal fuera referencia de una línea de alimentación de diferente voltaje, se podría cambiar la selección de voltaje, pero no el voltaje en sí, con ese circuito.

Aunque claro que tu idea es interesante. Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Nov 22, 2008)

Entendido.

Por cierto, muy interesante el nivel de agua que hiciste. más ilusión me hace hacerlo con PIC.

http://flax.es.tl/


----------



## zaiz (Nov 22, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Entendido.
> 
> Por cierto, muy interesante el nivel de agua que hiciste. más ilusión me hace hacerlo con PIC.
> 
> http://flax.es.tl/



Ah gracias, y yo creo que quedaría estupendo con pic, sobre todo con tu buen dominio de pics.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 22, 2008)

A ver vamos por partes, el video no es una "ilusión" es real, lo que hacen es conmutar por medio de un transistor de baja corriente una resistencia de distinto valor hacia la entrada "Vadj" de un LM317. No tiene ciencia, es algo factible. Solo que tenemos que saber que valores son lo correctos para que el voltaje a la salida sea el que buscamos. No se optó por este circuito ya que "meta", según entendí, requiere más corriente que los 1.2 Amp que puede entregar el LM317.
Saludos


----------



## zaiz (Nov 22, 2008)

Sí, tienes razón, erick tal vez está conmutando y con eso activando cada línea de Vadj.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 22, 2008)

mmm   o yo no termino de comprender lo que leo o yo que se...  
Trataré de postear para el lunes el posible diagrama de solo la fuente...
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Nov 23, 2008)

Hola:

Aquí muestro el LM723, la verdad muy bueno este integrado. Es muy viejo, tiene que  haber otro mejor y más moderno.

YouTube - Fuente alimentaciÃ³n 3-30V 2.5A con LM723

Saludo.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 24, 2008)

Hola de nuevo meta, de que existen  nuevos reguladores de voltaje en el mercado, existen. Pero todos ahora se dedican al control PWM, no es que sea imposible de controlar, pero para que tener un IC dedicado si con el PIC se puede hacer igual con PWM. Hace un año realicé una alarma con batería que incorporaba un buzzer a 12V, pero la batería era de 6, así que con el mismo PIC (16F628) puse en marcha un elevador de tensión con control PWM. Bastante bueno si tomamos en cuenta que el tiempo de respuesta del PIC no es muy rápida por la velocidad del ADC.
En dado caso de interesarte me comentas.
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Nov 24, 2008)

Sólo doy información. El fabricante sabe que no todos está la labor de programar PIC, así que...
... por eso siguen fabricando.

Otra cosa, también decodificador para display de 7 segmento sin tener que usar los PIC y es más fácil para novatos y no perder el tiempo en programación y grabar sobre todo empresas.

Pregúntate a ti mismo. ¿Por qué siguen fabricanto estos dispositivos habiendo PIC de todo tipo?

El caso que presento, es un trabajo que hice en el instituto hace 12 años por ahí, en esa época no se usaba muchos PIC en las enseñansas como ahora.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 24, 2008)

Y estoy de acuerdo, pero al igual que tu solo comento. 
Yo no soy de esas persona que todo en la vida es el PIC, yo soy Ing en electrónica pero también soy Hobbista de los microcontroladores.
Me gusta hacer diseños con los micros y circuitos lógico-combinacionales.
Pero lamentablemente la tecnología se está dirigiendo hacia lo digital. Las fuentes, Amplificadores y un sin número de circuitos están siendo remplazados por controles digitales. Que nos queda en está era de la tecnología si no "actualizarnos".
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Nov 24, 2008)

ericklarva dijo:
			
		

> "actualizarnos".
> Saludos



Claro, pero hace 12 años como que no es lo mismo que ahora.  Para mi prefiero todo pic ejjeje entre comillas.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 24, 2008)

Jejeje así es, apenas tengo 2 años de haber salido de la carrera y ya me siento desactualizado. Y es que muchos de mis compañeros están peor, al menos mi trabajo me permite tener ratos de ocio y de esta forma entretenerme.
Cuento con experiencia en familias 12, 16 y 18. He manejado casi todos los periféricos que traen, los únicos con los cuales no he trabajado son el USB y el CAN.
Espero, si me lo permiten, poder aportar nuevas ideas y experiencia en el diseño.
Entre a este foro para incrementar aún mas mis conocimientos y porque no, ayudar a quien lo necesite.
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Nov 24, 2008)

No tiene nada que ver la carrera con saber si algo es actualizado o no. ejejjeje, con tener conocimientos de electrónica o sacar información de la actualidad ya basta, sobre todos aquellos que no son técnicos.

El 555 tiene más de 30 años y se sigue usando bastante.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 24, 2008)

Así es, la mayoría de las familias de c.i. digitales y analógicos que se utilizan actualmente, sobre todo para diseño de aplicaciones específicas, datan de los años 70s.

Para estar actualizado lo que se necesita es precisamente practicar lo que uno conoce o estudió y ya de ahí se va conociendo lo nuevo.

Un tip sobre todo para quienes se quieren dedicar al diseño: *¿Quieres estar actualizado? Practica y domina lo que ya sabes desde antes, pero con verdadero interés, aportando ideas y considerando opiniones... te aseguro que se hace camino al andar.* *...Lo dijo zaiz * .


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 24, 2008)

Así es, también aplica el dicho "Mientras mas sabes, mas te das cuenta de que realmente no sabes".
Es mundo infinito de posibilidades para el conocimiento....
Pero creo que este tema ya se alejó de su objetivo....jejeje
Les dejo el diagrama del circuito que está en YOUTUBE.
Está en el PDF del LM317 de la National.
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Nov 24, 2008)

Ahora cada vez más ya están enseñando los PIC hasta el bachiller tecnológico en algunos sitios en España. Así que veremos PIC hasta en la sopa. A ver si sacan algo verdaderamente tecnológico y que sustituya los PIC actuales.

*EDITO:*
Muy buena la foto.






El filósofo griego llamado Sócrates dijo:
Yo no se nada, cuanto más se, más cuenta me doy de mi ignorancia.

LM317

*Lo bueno de la foto es saber los cálculos de las resistencias par no meter la pata y quemar el circuito.*

Saludo.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, les adjunto la fórmula que proporciona el manual del LM317 para calcular la salida de voltaje en función de la resistencia a gnd.
Para Iadj el manual menciona que es constante y adquiere un valor aproximado de 3.5mA.
Solo falta considerar el pequeño voltaje existente entre las terminales de los transistores que no superan los 
0.6V.

[EDITO]
Sacando cuentas se obtienen los siguientes valores comerciales
R2 = 390 = 4.64V
R2 = 820 = 8.39V
R2 = 1K2 = 11.7V
R2 = 1K5 = 14.31V
R2 = 2K7 = 24.76V

Los voltajes los calculé un poco más bajos considerando el efecto de la caída de voltaje en los transistores.
Saludos.


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 26, 2008)

Con un sumador con opam podria tener hasta 16 valores de tension con 4bits con pic16f84.
Con pic16f628 con pwm, se puede tener muchos vslores de tension y lo mejor con menos disipacion de potencia.


----------

